# Esquema eléctrico de alcatel 5022e para solucionar problema despues de sufrir daños.



## juanitolenin (Nov 23, 2016)

Alcatel 5022e no enciende por haberse mojado con agua de mar. Este celular llegó a mi taller después de tres semanas que le había sucedido eso al cliente. Me comentó que después de rescatar siguió funcionando durante dos semanas hasta que ya no volvió a encender.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 23, 2016)

Antes de lavarlo fíjate en componentes de extraña apariencia, y le sacas fotos. Lo lavas, y alimentas con alguna fuente con amperímetro. Si el consumo es excesivo sobre de 500mA ve que se calienta, si todo parece normal y hay cambios en el amperaje, fíjate en el conector del display, si no funciona reemplaza los componentes de apariencia extraña. Mide continuidad en pulsadores.
Si no hace nada, con osciloscopio fíjate que este oscilando el cristal del procesador y administrador de energía... El esquema sirve de poco en esos casos.
En mi experiencia cuando se mojan con sal es prácticamente imposible rescatarlos.


----------

